
Chevy Volt was going to save Detroit. Now its workers are losing jobs - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/business/2018/11/27/chevy-volt-donald-trump-general-motors/2120687002/
======
rmason
I was public since the beginning that the Chevy Volt was a bad idea. Sales
were buoyed by purchases by the Federal government and the General Electric
CEO's commitment to President Obama to add them to their fleet. President
Obama himself said he was going to purchase a Volt when he left office. Does
anyone know if he ever did?

I live in the Lansing area which is very much a GM town and I never saw more
than two Volt's in the area. You have to go all the way to Cleveland to buy a
Tesla and there were more of them here.

~~~
wahern
I thought the point of the Volt was to help GM transition to electric drive
chain technology; that's how it was going to "save" GM, not through sales. At
least, that's how I remember the then-CEO of GM describing it.

How was the Bolt developed? Was it largely an acquisition or in-house
development? If in-house were the Volt teams instrumental?

